# Received soil test. Need recommendation



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi everyone.
Received my soil test today and need recommendations on fixing any issues. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Can someone please give some recommendations? I purposely, have not added anything to the lawn to see how the test would come back. This is a new home and they layed new sod approximately 8 months ago. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ricwilli the resolution of the image is too low. I cant read it. Can you upload new images?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

I can read it on my iPhone. But i don't have any advice as I'm still new to this stuff.

PH is 8.1 which is high. NPK are low (1, 16, 99ppm respectively)

Iron is high.

26.8 CEC


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

How about now? Thank you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can see it now. Running errands, I will look at it tonight.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Waypoint didn't list the test method for some reason. @g-man will want to know that before he gives you advice. Based on how your values are indexed (where they fall on the color chart), It's probably M3. With high pH soils, like yours, M3 can give skewed results (inflated) for CEC and Base Saturations. For high pH, I prefer bicarbonate (Olsen) for P values, but I think g-man is comfortable with M3 P.. In the future you may want to ask for ammonium acetate and Olsen extraction for more useful results in a high pH soil. If you don't know what extract was used, post the test code (e.g. S3, etc) you bought and g-man can figure it out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ridgerunner hey haven't talked to you in a while.

Yes, Virginia site doesn't list it for some unknown reason. It is m3. The Virginia site only does the m3.

Yes P is low. High pH means that you should use AS and that iron is not as available. So foliar iron (FAS) will be better for color.

Potassium is also low.

Have you ever apply any lime or gypsum to this soil? I don't recall Virginia soils being this high.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man Heyas, RL has been very busy for me and will continue for the foreseeable future. BTW, his profile says Indiana. Seems like a long way to truck soil from Virginia.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@ricwilli 
In a high pH soil, your biggest issue will be keeping P available as it quickly gets tied. Your plan will depend on your pocketbook, the availability for fertilizers and the time you want to invest:
Option one is to bypass the soil and fertilize foliarly.
Second option is to apply MAP for P and N and SOP for K or Milorganite for P and N and SOP for K and spoon feed if you can.
Third Option is to spoon feed a Triple NPK product, like 10-10-10. 16-16-16, 20-20-20 etc. T-NPK is the most readily available (garden section of big box store or garden centers), but it doesn't supply S or P in a chelated form and it has a rather high salt index.
You can apply an equal amount of N, P2O5 and K2O each time you fertilize this year (for KBG, 4-5 times, see g-mans cool season grass thread re: tiers) and adjust per next year's test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw the soil test from Waypoint VA and my brain assumed the OP was in Va. oops.

@ricwilli How complex you want to go?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks all for taking the time to respond.
I have not added anything since last Fall. That was only one application of milorganite right before winter to try and help the sod. My home and others are built on farm lands. I still have undeveloped farm land behind my house.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you apply a pre emergent (Crabgrass preventer)? Depending on where you are in Indiana, you could be past the ideal time, but it will still help.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Ah man..... I forgot that I did apply Tenacity on 3/11. Would this cause the test to be wrong? I definitely did not apply anything else. Thanks for the reminder.

@g-man I would like to make it right. This is my first time tackling a lawn this seriously.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The tenacity was the liquid or the starter fertilizer? Are you overseeding? If not, I suggest going to one of the big stores and applying a Crabgrass preventer.

Let's not overwhelm you and let's use a simple plan. Use a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10) from Lowes or home Depot. Apply it now at 10lb/ksqft. In early June apply it at 5lb /ksqft. Then back to 10lb/ksqft in mid August (once it starts raining again).


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

The Tenacity is liquid. I'm not overseeding. Do I still apply the Crabgrass preventer?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

If you need me to do something a little more elaborate, I can surely try.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity only last ~30days. It is great for seeding, but it is not a pre emergent.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> The tenacity was the liquid or the starter fertilizer? Are you overseeding? If not, I suggest going to one of the big stores and applying a Crabgrass preventer.
> 
> Let's not overwhelm you and let's use a simple plan. Use a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10) from Lowes or home Depot. Apply it now at 10lb/sqft. In early June apply it at 5lb /sqft. Then back to 10lb/sqft in mid August (once it starts raining again).


I am applying per 1000 sqft, correct? Also, can I apply the Crabgrass preventer and fertilizer at the same time? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry, that's a typo. Yes ksqft. If your crabgrass preventer has N, then don't overlap with the 10-10-10.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Is this brand ok to use?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Brand names don't matter. Meijer, Walmart, home Depot, Lowe's, tractor supply.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi
Thought I put some pictures of what I'm working with (on first post). Also, is there anything else I should add? Maybe some humic for root growth?

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ricwilli are those current pictures (today)? If so, I think there is a problem. With all the rain indiana is getting, most lawns are very green. Do you want to start a thread in the cool season side? State your goals and what you applied recently.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes, those pics were taken today. I was wondering the same thing about all the rain and my lawn looking the way it does. There are other lawns in my community that look great. I'm 100 percent sure that they do not add anything to their lawns. I was only able to put down the fertilizer today because of all the rain in the past few days, did not allow me to do it sooner. I will start a thread.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ricwilli I re-read your posts. This sod was placed in the fall with a single application of Milo. The lack of color seems to be due to the low nitrogen. Last night I was thinking a fungus, but it looks hungry.

How much 10-10-10 did you apply?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I applied 13 lbs of 10-10-10 to my 1300 sqft front yard.


----------

